# North Central Queen Assembly in Southwest Ohio



## lazybeestudio.com

Does anyone on Beesource plan on attending?

http://ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Events/ncqaoct132007.html

This conference was organized by Larry Connor and will be closely located to KY, IN and WV . . .


----------



## BerkeyDavid

Mitch and I will be there, I am looking forwards to it.


----------



## Barry Tolson

The link isn't working. Have I missed this?


----------



## tarheit

You haven't missed it. It's October 13th in Troy, Ohio. The link seems to be working ok for me. If you need the info I can email it to you.

I'll be there.

-Tim


----------



## Mitch

I was wondering to if any one here is going.

I am not one big on going to meetings,but this one sounds interesting.

Finaly i will get to meet Tim at least i am assumeing he will be there.


----------



## tarheit

Just got an email from Larry Connor about the program. They have had a good response with beekeepers registered from 6-8 states. There still is space available if anyone is interested at the last minute.

-Tim


----------



## Barry Tolson

I'm planning on being there. It's not too far from Indianapolis. Should be an interesting and informative day.


----------



## BerkeyDavid

I am bringing some great chewy honey nut cookies made by my wife for the teacup auction! (If Mitch doesn't eat them all before we get there!)


----------



## Barry Tolson

Outstanding day! This was a good event....well worth driving for! It was good meeting you David!


----------

